# Hyatt Aspen over Thanksgiving



## minstrel (May 30, 2008)

Is it worth it? I know it is off season and the ski season will be very early, if the mountain is even open. However, what is the town like? 

Also, how difficult is the trade? It is "mountain season" but is also the thanksgiving week. I did get on the wait list (am in first 10 on wait list) for 2009 thanksgiving.....I will be using HVC points for the trade.

Thanks.


----------



## PA- (May 30, 2008)

minstrel said:


> Is it worth it? I know it is off season and the ski season will be very early, if the mountain is even open. However, what is the town like?
> 
> Also, how difficult is the trade? It is "mountain season" but is also the thanksgiving week. I did get on the wait list (am in first 10 on wait list) for 2009 thanksgiving.....I will be using HVC points for the trade.
> 
> Thanks.



It's definately worth going.  Can't predict the snow, but the ski mountains should be open.  A fluke in the Hyatt point grid makes this an unbelievable bargain.  Too many people are aware of it, so the wait list will probably fill early every year.  Good luck.


----------



## Floridaski (May 30, 2008)

*Worth every single point*

Yes it is very early in the season, but the Hyatt in Aspen is wonderful.  It is a bargain if you do not mind taking the crap shot on skiing.  I am sure you will be able to ski, but it will be a small base and could be mostly man made snow.  But, who cares - a snow storm could roll through on first day there and you will be in Aspen at a low point value, over Thanksgiving with fresh snow and at the Hyatt.  Wow, sounds really good - how long was that wait list?  Only kidding - have fun and keep your spot if you get in!


----------



## mesamirage (Jun 1, 2008)

**Oppss.. I wrote about Beaver Creek***  Last year we spent a week up there in early Nov. and we loved it. To be honest the town was dead (up in Beaver Creek) but down the mountain almost everything was open. Its an AMAZING 5 star+ resort you will feel like you have the entire resort to yourself... but we loved that part of it. 

This is a VERY VERY elite location and resort... they will 100% take care of everything you need. If your lucky you will get the top floor corner "Turret" room... the ceiling is like 35 feet up.... 

Enjoy!!

**additional info about Aspen**
We followed the week above at Beaver Creek by going over to Aspen for a 4 night midweek stay... We found the Aspen property to be very nice.. it is.. but we missed the Beaver Creek location and we ended up going back to Beaver Creek (with a new additional mid week reservation) to finish up our vacation.  There really isn't any Hyatt resort yet at the level of quality as Beaver Creek.  We have been to 10 of the Hyatts and wow nothing touches Beaver Creek.

Sorry I went off track a bit on Beaver Creek.  You will still find Aspen to be a fantastic stay....  We would do it for Turkey week but I do think the town will be a bit quiet.


----------



## minstrel (Jun 1, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> Yes it is very early in the season, but the Hyatt in Aspen is wonderful.  It is a bargain if you do not mind taking the crap shot on skiing.  I am sure you will be able to ski, but it will be a small base and could be mostly man made snow.  But, who cares - a snow storm could roll through on first day there and you will be in Aspen at a low point value, over Thanksgiving with fresh snow and at the Hyatt.  Wow, sounds really good - how long was that wait list?  Only kidding - have fun and keep your spot if you get in!



I believe there were 40+ people on the list...the lady told me I was 7th or 8th. Given that there are 50+ rooms at Aspen, I am hoping my luck holds.


----------



## minstrel (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, so much for that plan. One of my wait lists got confirmed and that caused all other wait list requests to get cancelled because I had not unselected the option to "Cancel this request when another request is confirmed". Talked to member services who were very patient and helpful but could not fix it.
Have gotten on the wait list again but am now way, way, way behind.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 19, 2008)

minstrel said:


> Well, so much for that plan. One of my wait lists got confirmed and that caused all other wait list requests to get cancelled because I had not unselected the option to "Cancel this request when another request is confirmed". Talked to member services who were very patient and helpful but could not fix it.
> Have gotten on the wait list again but am now way, way, way behind.



Some of my Carmel waitlists disappeared when a Tahoe waitlist cleared in March. It took me a few months to notice, but I did call Hyatt and after talking with the agent, I was asked to contact the concierge via email.  I explained the situation and my original waitlist was restored with its original timestamp.  I would think that they would be able to restore your Aspen waitlist. How many waitlists were cancelled? I had two cancel, and two restored.


----------



## minstrel (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a bunch, think around 6. Don't care about the rest as much though, only about this one. If I could get the Aspen waitlist restored, that would be just awesome.

How do I get in touch with the concierge?


----------



## Denise L (Jun 19, 2008)

minstrel said:


> I had a bunch, think around 6. Don't care about the rest as much though, only about this one. If I could get the Aspen waitlist restored, that would be just awesome.
> 
> How do I get in touch with the concierge?



Let me look up the email and I will pm you the details of who to contact.  Hyatt is SO great to deal with, I hope that they can help you.


----------



## seatrout (Jun 24, 2008)

Denise L:  please email the contact as well.  I got Aspen for this x-mas and lost all my other request.  I called Hyatt but the rep. said that he could NOT pull up my other requests.  

As to Aspen during the winter-  does the hotel shuttle take you to most place ?? Do I need a car ??  Is there one room that is better than other for the room requests ??


----------

